# Fractional Vacation Homes lisitngs (resale)



## Tim9111 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there a site for fractional residence ownership re-sales?
1/12, 1/13 etc. Perhaps that type of sale is to specific compared to Timeshare flexibilty.

There does not seem to be a destination club resale site either. You can't buy someone else's eclusive resort membership. Can you resale a Ritz Carlton Club or A& K? I have seen some TS Four Seasons, but not residences.

If you experienced owners on this site had to start from scratch knowing what you now know, would you hire and pay expert to find and acquire the best unit (TS or DC or Frac. home) fitting you needs or?


----------



## lprstn (Aug 21, 2012)

Check this forum

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had no luck finding information on this either...My parents are looking for a vacation place within a couple hours of our home, on the water...I suggested Fractional Ownership in the Poconos, hopefully on a lake....But when they asked me to find more information i was unable to

They Timeshare concept is a bit advanced for them, not that they're dumb, but there is a HUGE learning curve and i know they won't put in the effort


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 21, 2012)

Try a local realtor, we've looked at fractionals in Michigan and Colorado and have dealt with local firms.


----------



## LoveMyClub (Aug 22, 2012)

For fractionals and residence clubs - since they are normally deeded real estate - the resales tend to go through the local MLS. So a local broker is the best way to get visibility of what's on offer, or just find a brokers website and search through.

Very few brokers specialize in fractionals, but there are a few eg this one for Vail and Beaver Creek http://fractionalspecialist.com/

In some cases the local MLS system is just not set up to separately classify the fractionals. So you really do need to find a broker to help.

For destination clubs, the resales are pretty much always controlled by the club.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been dealing with Slifer Smith & Frampton in Beaver Creek

http://www.vailrealestate.com/


----------

